# Our experience - Please help



## Lambie64

Hi All

My first experience with looking into starting IVF treatments was going to the local GP but being told literaly "Go at it like rabbits!". Being an ex-midwife and having a little knowledge about this area, I was shocked, and as you can imagine very angry.

Since then we lost faith in the National Health Service and spent every penny we had going to private clinics. With nothing working and money running dry we had one last chance.

At the age of 47 I fell pregnant and we now have our lovely daughter who's now 3. My husband and I have never been so happy and feel that all the pain, heartache and financial implications have been worth it. But we do put it down to researching everything about our tests and treatments and not just relying on Doctors advice. My husband explains it best by saying you don't go to a job interview only to be told "This isn't for you, you should try a different career" and then give up. You just try harder and learn from the experiences.

From everything we've learnt we have been helping and advising friends as to how to get the best possible chance of success, and now we want to put some free information together to help others. In order to do this, it would help us if we knew the sort of information other couples going through infertility/IVF need, (we have our ideas but this isn't about us!) so we've put together a short survey of eight questions, it will only take a minute. The link to the survey is: https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/V33ST7V

Thank you for reading this and for your valuable help.


----------



## Lambie64

Hi All

I'm just adding to this post as I wanted to say a massive 'Thank You' to everyone so far who has taken the time to complete the feedback in the last week or so. Those of you who left your feedback and email address I will respond in due course, but your honesty and openness on the subject was much appreciated and I'm sure this will enable me to help others, which is my main aim.

I'll keep you updated on progress and in the meantime, all the best to everyone.


----------

